# Ric Bucher: Darius Songaila to the Bulls?



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=9030


*Josh (Springfield VA):* Is there still a chance of Wizards aquiring a legitimate power forward? Perhaps Songaila? 

*Ric Bucher:* (2:12 PM ET ) *All indications are that Songaila is going to the Bulls.* I don't know what your definition of a legit PF is, but there are about six of them in the league, so no, I don't see them landing one. I do like their offseason moves. They're a better team than last year.



http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila/index.html


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

Saw this over at RealGM..

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=410599



> Josh (Springfield VA): Is there still a chance of Wizards aquiring a legitimate power forward? Perhaps Songaila?
> 
> SportsNation Ric Bucher: (2:12 PM ET ) All indications are that Songaila is going to the Bulls. I don't know what your definition of a legit PF is, but there are about six of them in the league, so no, I don't see them landing one. I do like their offseason moves. They're a better team than last year.



This is comming out of left field. I hope it's true. I think he'd be a much better addition to this team than Googs or Allen.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Shoulda known!!!! The Miz right on top of things!!!!! :clap: 


(you can delete my thread if you'd like!)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fl_flash said:


> Shoulda known!!!! The Miz right on top of things!!!!! :clap:
> 
> 
> (you can delete my thread if you'd like!)




_work with me people, we're losing the light!!_

:smilewink



a gentle merge was all that was required


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

darius is a good player i wouldn't mind having him at all.

are there really only 6 power forwards in the nba?

and according to bob cousy there are only 2 or 3 point guards ...the league is getting smaller.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



fl_flash said:


> Saw this over at RealGM..
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=410599
> 
> ...


In my O, I think this would be a SOLID addition to the big man rotation. Funny, how this would be the first we would hear of it, in a chat response to a fan from another team. What's going on with the beat?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

Sure hope this is true. Songalia is the PF version of Brad Miller. A 4-year college player with great fundamentals who was overlooked big time in the draft. He's a very good high-post big man who can shoot, pass, and rebound. He's jibberific and plays the right way.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



yodurk said:


> Sure hope this is true. Songalia is the PF version of Brad Miller. A 4-year college player with great fundamentals who was overlooked big time in the draft. He's a very good high-post big man who can shoot, pass, and rebound. He's jibberific and plays the right way.


This would be an excellent signing, especially starting at 2.2 million or less. 

However, I'm a little wary of the source. Bucher's not high on my list of guys who've got their finger on the league's pulse. Hopefully it'll actually happen.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> are there really only 6 power forwards in the nba?


I was thinking the same thing. What the heck is Bucher talking about. 6 PFs in the entire league? The Knicks and Pistons combined have that # beat.

By the way, Songalia? :greatjob: That would be sweet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

Didn't Songalia lead the developmental league in ppg when he was down there? None the less, a good pickup for the Bulls if true.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Mize

Rlucas likes this move.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

I hope this isn't based on a "strong Lithuanian population in Chicago" reason. This rumor has really come out of left field and I really thought the Nuggets would obtain his services but the recent signing of Luke Schenscher to the Nugz means that's one less possible destination for him. 

I bet this was what Paxson was waiting for and I hope he gets him at a good price. (Even though Bartelstein is both their agents and he has said that Denver still has shown interest in Darius.) He does fit the mold of a 4 year college boy from a winning program. However, I would rather have Maurice Evans, the versatile 6'5" guard from the Kings. (In fact i'd rather have him than 'I'll play out of the offense' Pietrus)


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

My records indicate Songaila is restricted.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Kneepad said:


> My records indicate Songaila is restricted.


Yes. Just like Duhon. But Kings used their entire MLE on SAR. They can't match a $2M a year deal.

Go Pax!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This would be great news if it would come true. I would have no trouble giving Songaila the remaining MLE $ for 3 yrs. His game describes to the letter what Pax is looking for.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Songaila had a player option, that he declined.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



sloth said:


> Didn't Songalia lead the developmental league in ppg when he was down there?


What? 

After finishing Wake Forest Songaila was drafted by Celtics but wasnt signed. Went to Euroleague's CSKA Moscow. Made to Final Four there. Then Kings traded the picks for him and he joined Kings. Songaila might led summerleague for Celtics in 2002, but not development league as he never was in it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Songaila had a player option, that he declined.


Well then, lets get it done.

That is, get it done, assuming we do have Eddy for at least next year on the QO, or, God willing, on a reasonable, longer term contract. With insurance.

If we don't have Eddy, we need another true center, and this ain't that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I like it, whether Curry plays or not. If Curry doesn't, then I can see Darius at PF and Chandler at C and us being able to field a quality lineup. If Curry does play, we're deep!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I like it, whether Curry plays or not. If Curry doesn't, then I can see Darius at PF and Chandler at C and us being able to field a quality lineup. If Curry does play, we're deep!




That's a worse case scenario, but even f it does come to that, it's not all bad. Songaila is very much like Othella, and Othella alongside Tyson has proven to work quite well. We would need a 5th big in that scenario, but he's not bad as the 4th one.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> That's a worse case scenario, but even f it does come to that, it's not all bad. Songaila is very much like Othella, and Othella alongside Tyson has proven to work quite well. We would need a 5th big in that scenario, but he's not bad as the 4th one.


Curry/Chandler/Harrington/Davis/Songalia ain't enough big men for u?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I realize that there has been no announcement of any kind but I thought it would be interesting to see what the Kings board thought of him. I found this.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=183542&highlight=darius+songaila


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



Zalgirinis said:


> What?
> 
> After finishing Wake Forest Songaila was drafted by Celtics but wasnt signed. Went to Euroleague's CSKA Moscow. Made to Final Four there. Then Kings traded the picks for him and he joined Kings. Songaila might led summerleague for Celtics in 2002, but not development league as he never was in it.


Your right, sorry, got him mixed up with Desmon Penigar a 6-7 245 pound forward form the d-league.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Curry/Chandler/Harrington/Davis/Songalia ain't enough big men for u?



Read the bit I quoted. That's why I quoted it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



sloth said:


> Your right, sorry, got him mixed up with Desmon Penigar a 6-7 245 pound forward form the d-league.


Keep that kind of apology handy. One drawback to signing Songaila is that even the mildest, legitimate criticism of him will be construed as an attack on the entire sovereign republic of Lithuania -- sort of like what we saw with Nocioni and Argentinians (yes, El Chapu, this means you).

What's makes this especially bad is that my wife is 100% first-generation Lithuanian, so I'll be suffering this phenomenon in my own home. My _home!_


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



ScottMay said:


> Keep that kind of apology handy. One drawback to signing Songaila is that even the mildest, legitimate criticism of him will be construed as an attack on the entire sovereign republic of Lithuania -- sort of like what we saw with Nocioni and Argentinians (yes, El Chapu, this means you).
> 
> What's makes this especially bad is that my wife is 100% first-generation Lithuanian, so I'll be suffering this phenomenon in my own home. My _home!_



I love those eastern European women Scott, you lucky dog


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

This would be a great signing. I've watched plenty of Kings games over the years and this guy would be a terrific fit on our team. He can shoot from the perimeter, so he fits the "perimeter shooting big" Pax said he was looking for, but I also like the fact he's not afraid to hustle and bang in the paint. Young and still improving... get it done Pax!! Much better option than Googs. 

The only problem I have with this is Ric Bucher... despite starting out as a local writer here in the Bay Area, the guy has no clue when it comes to the Kings. I hope his sources are right on this one though. :gopray:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

If this is true , and whether Curry stays for 1 year or retires.. this is a signing for the future where Songalia could be partnered with Chandler and one other in a core 3 man rotation 

Whether that 3rd is Curry or a target in next year's free agency remains to be seen


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



ScottMay said:


> Keep that kind of apology handy. One drawback to signing Songaila is that even the mildest, legitimate criticism of him will be construed as an attack on the entire sovereign republic of Lithuania -- sort of like what we saw with Nocioni and Argentinians (yes, El Chapu, this means you).
> 
> What's makes this especially bad is that my wife is 100% first-generation Lithuanian, so I'll be suffering this phenomenon in my own home. My _home!_


Hehe 

I sounded harsh? Sorry didnt mean that. :cheers: 
But please spell him right SongaILa, not Songalia :curse: Im joking with :curse thing of course 

I like (would like) Songaila's going to Bulls. Seems like a good place in which he would get playing time. At least more than he did in Kings. I despised Jordan's time Bulls, but as theres nobody from that team left and also last year when Macijauskas rumours were up I started to like Bulls.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*

Songaila > Brian Grant

If Songaila chooses to sign with us then having Grant turn us down works out in our favor. 

We would be set with our bigs. All we need is a 6th big to play the Reiner / Jack Haley towel waving role. Insert Drago, Austin, Googs, whomever here.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



SALO said:


> Songaila > Brian Grant
> 
> If Songaila chooses to sign with us then having Grant turn us down works out in our favor.
> 
> We would be set with our bigs. All we need is a 6th big to play the Reiner / Jack Haley towel waving role. Insert Drago, Austin, Googs, whomever here.



I think Grant > Songalia myself.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Songalia to the Bulls??!!??*



ace20004u said:


> I think Grant > Songalia myself.



My dead grandmother > Grant > Googs


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Can someone who knows more about this stuff help me out on this whole RFA thing? Songaila is a RFA. The Kings can match up to the MLE. Where I'm a little fuzzy is if the Kings have used their MLE, can they no longer match? I thought part of the new CBA protected teams who had RFA's like him (the Gilbert Arenas clause). In other words, even tho the Kings have used their full MLE, they can still match on Songaila up to the full MLE to retain him or is his situation the same as Duhon - his contract eats into their MLE. If it's the latter, than the Kings could only sign him to a LLE-type deal?

Seems to me that the Kings would be interested in keeping him around - if only as nice filler on a trade down the line - and it would be short-sighted of them to blow their opportunity of keeping him for Abdur-Rahim. In essence, by inking Abdur-Rahim they gave Songaila his walking papers.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

when everyone agrees on a move, thats when I start to worry if its going to be any good. :raised_ey 

sounds good on paper though


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> when everyone agrees on a move, thats when I start to worry if its going to be any good. :raised_ey
> 
> sounds good though



Figures you would be the dissenter. Isnt there some other parade you can pee on?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

how did i disent? You just want to demonize fleetwood macbull :dead:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13405348p-14246642c.html

_When it became official, the Kings and their new player who made $14.6 million last season alone agreed to a five-year, $29.3 million contract. The Kings, who are over the salary cap, used their midlevel exception to add the one-time All-Star, with the first year salary of $5 million and subsequent 8 percent annual increases thereafter. The deal was less than the six-year, $38 million one he lost out on with New Jersey or the five-year, $47 million contract he turned down from Milwaukee in the early summer.

....

The Abdur-Rahim signing could mean Darius Songaila won't return. While the Kings still have an offer sheet out to the forward, they also have Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson at the position. Songaila's agent, Mark Bartelstein, did not return calls for comment.

"At this point, we're pretty forward-rich, so I'm not sure how that's going to play out," Petrie said._



article dated august 15th - not much other news about him recently other than the nuggets are also interested.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4013919,00.html


_ETC.: Bartelstein said the Nuggets have shown interest in free-agent clients Darius Songaila, a Sacramento Kings forward who is restricted, and Mikki Moore, a Los Angeles Clippers center who is unrestricted. Bartelstein said he expects discussions to continue . . . _


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> how did i disent? You just want to demonize fleetwood macbull :dead:



"when everyone agrees on a move, thats when I start to worry if its going to be any good."

You also dissented on my Dermarr pole. You sure know how to ruin a good time. Cant you ruin a good time somewhere else? Its a good thing, role with it. Enjoy it. Demonize that!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> "when everyone agrees on a move, thats when I start to worry if its going to be any good."
> 
> You also dissented on my Dermarr pole. You sure know how to ruin a good time. Cant you ruin a good time somewhere else? Its a good thing, role with it. Enjoy it. Demonize that!


I thought what he wrote was kind of funny. I don't think he was trying to blast the notion of picking up Songaila, FWIW.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> "when everyone agrees on a move, thats when I start to worry if its going to be any good."
> 
> You also dissented on my Dermarr pole. You sure know how to ruin a good time. Cant you ruin a good time somewhere else? Its a good thing, role with it. Enjoy it. Demonize that!


bah!!
i didn't even disent on Dermarr. I just had reservations that the Bulls would be interested. I said i wasn't against it. 

the problem rlucas is having, is that he's perceiving things in a perverse, paranoid way just because somebody didn't go along 100% with his idea. 

.... And i just said it sounds good. Whats wrong with you man???


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Can someone who knows more about this stuff help me out on this whole RFA thing? Songaila is a RFA. The Kings can match up to the MLE. Where I'm a little fuzzy is if the Kings have used their MLE, can they no longer match? I thought part of the new CBA protected teams who had RFA's like him (the Gilbert Arenas clause).


The Arenas clause prevents other teams from going over the MLE in the first year of a deal to sign a non-first round draft pick and now RFA. But the original team needs their MLE.



fl_flash said:


> is his situation the same as Duhon


yes


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

He would give us a big that can shoot. I don't know much about his game. I have only seen him play one or two times, but he did stand out to me because he seemed to always hit his open jumpshots.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> bah!!
> i didn't even disent on Dermarr. I just had reservations that the Bulls would be interested. I said i wasn't against it.
> 
> the problem rlucas is having, is that he's perceiving things in a perverse, paranoid way just because somebody didn't go along 100% with his idea.
> ...



No, you just no how to rain on the parade. But the parade keeps going, and going, and going.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well i'm in the parade, so like i said mister..... you wanna be startin somethin? :clown:

hey...theres medications avail for this kind of stuff :cthread:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Good shooter, good rebounder and a solid defender. Umm year this sounds legit because this is exactly the type of guy Pax would go for. I like it if it happens. So basically we'd be looking at...

Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Othella Harrington
Darius Songalia

That's a very balanced big man rotation. A defensive and rebounding stud, a low-post scorer, a vet who can play both PF and C and a PF who can step out and hit a J and find a shooter spotting up. I like all the moves we've made so far this season.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> well i'm in the parade, so like i said mister..... you wanna be startin somethin? :clown:



Dont go Michael Jackson on me.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> Dont go Michael Jackson on me.


A'm baaad! really really Bad! :whaasup: ity:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> A'm baaad! really really Bad! :whaasup: ity:



Wasnt You wanna be startin somethin a song by Michael Jackson?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

actually, it was a song written by this man:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'	4:17	Michael Jackson	The Essential Michael Jackson $0.99


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Score just reported the Bulls signed Malik Allen.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

narek said:


> The Score just reported the Bulls signed Malik Allen.


Better then Googs, worse then Darius Songaila


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't trust posters from Wisconsin.

Nothing against narek, trust me.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

My earlier post was wrong. We didn't have Early Bird rights to Duhon. So Kings can still match any offer we make on Songaila. if it still matters....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I posted the link in the Allen thread - but it's relevant to this one, too:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1788161.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

BTW, us cheeseheads are trustworthy. Really.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

narek said:


> I posted the link in the Allen thread - but it's relevant to this one, too:
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,1788161.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> 
> BTW, us cheeseheads are trustworthy. Really.





thanks for the info narek. don't be a stranger!




_Paxson is not done shopping. *The Bulls are pursuing restricted free agent Darius Songaila of the Kings, agent Mark Bartelstein said Tuesday.*

"They're very interested," Bartelstein said. "But it's complicated because he's a restricted free agent."

Nevertheless, the Bulls have a legitimate shot at acquiring the 6-8 power forward. It is believed the arrival of Shareef Abdur-Rahim in Sacramento signaled a departure for Songaila, 27, who averaged 7.5 points and 4.2 rebounds last season._


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, at least we have confirmation of this rumor as being truthful. We also now know that Songaila is restricted, so it's possible the Kings can match the offer. Let's hope things work in our favor. I'd love to have a big man rotation of Curry, Chander, AD, Harrington, Allen, and Songaila next season. I think that's pretty good and deep.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Allen AND Songalia?*

Trying to make sense of this along with Othella's signing. Seemes like some possibilities here

1. Allen is being signed as a backup or third Center after Davis departs next year

2. Perhaps Pax is seeing Tyson as a Center now. That means Othella, Allen, and Songalia are our PF rotation

3. Pax knows Curry is not returning and is acting accordingly

4. A trade is in the works

What do you guys think?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Allen AND Songalia?*



KwaZulu said:


> What do you guys think?


Curry is not certain to be back. If he is back, he may accept the QO.

Songaila is not certain to accept a contract. Kings are not certain to not match Songaila. 

Chandler may accept the QO. 

The Bulls *may* need to release their rights to both Antonio Davis and Othello Harrington next summer to clear out cap space. 

So lots of reasons that Pax would want to add some bigs. We are going to need some bigs next summer. Might as well try to add the best guy now then get caught having to pickup a guy-mid season like we did last year.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

How'd you like to play a little screen/roll in Skiles' offense with that???


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Paxson is not done shopping. The Bulls are pursuing restricted free agent Darius Songaila of the Kings, agent Mark Bartelstein said Tuesday.
> 
> "They're very interested," Bartelstein said. "But it's complicated because he's a restricted free agent."
> 
> Nevertheless, the Bulls have a legitimate shot at acquiring the 6-8 power forward. It is believed the arrival of Shareef Abdur-Rahim in Sacramento signaled a departure for Songaila, 27, who averaged 7.5 points and 4.2 rebounds last season.



I'm assuming if Songalia still has interest in us that we didn't use the remainder of the MLE to sign Allen. Perhaps we used the LLE on him. Despite the reports that he signed a multi-year deal with us, I might suggest it's a multi year deal the same way Othella's deal is multi-year, maybe with a second year team option. Somehow I can't imagine Pax letting Malik Allen biting into our caproom next year.

If we signed him without using the remainder of the MLE (and for only one guaranteed year), kudos to Pax. We needed to shore up the front line. Malik is certainly not the answer by himself, but at least he can be a cog in the rotation somewhere. 

Songaila is another story. He would have a clear place on our team for years to come, Curry or no Curry. We don't have a big with range, and yes Kismet, he would excel at the pick and roll. If he's considering signing for 2.2 million starting, and Bartelstein suggests that Darius is interested, then we better make him an offer.

So what if the Kings match the offer sheet? We should try. It might take a true guaranteed multiyear deal to scare off the Kings, and Paxson would have to calculate if it is worth it to cut into his caproom next year for the services of Songaila. It might be worth it. If Darius makes 2.2 million this year, I believe the most he could be paid next year would be 2.34 million, calculating an 8% raise in. I think Songaila is definitely a steal at that money, but it's the 06 caproom that might be an issue. 

However, I'm not sure if it would take a multiyear deal to keep the Kings from matching. Right now they have 4 power forwards on the roster taking up 22 million dollars in cap room (Kenny Thomas 6.1 mil, Corliss Williamson 6, Shareef 5, Brian Skinner 4.9). Perhaps Skinner will be a backup center for the most part, but even so, that's a lot of money invested in players best suited for the 4 position. All of those guys are guaranteed contracts next year, and all will get raises. With their payroll at 61+ million right now, the Kings are already over the luxury tax threshhold. Every additional signing hurts. Meanwhile, Kenny Thomas and Shareef both have five years remaining on their contracts repectively, as does Brad Miller, who has 50 million left on his deal. I can see why Sacramento would let Songaila go even if the offer sheet he receives is reasonable.

Do it Pax!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I don't think the Kings would match, IMO. If you read Petrie's quote about matching Songaila he makes it sound like he's preparing the fans for not matching him. The Kings don't want to pay the luxury tax for a guy who's not even going to be in their regular rotation anymore. 

Centers: Miller, Skinner, Sampson
Power forwards: Abdur-Rahim, Thomas, Corliss

I agree with DMD, we should at least make the offer. I don't think there's anybody else out there right now we would risk losing by having to wait the 7 day matching period.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=86213


_The Bulls may not be finished adding big men.

They are in the running for Sacramento restricted free agent Darius Songaila (7.5 points, 4.2 rebounds last season), though nothing is imminent. Tom Gugliotta, a favorite of coach Scott Skiles, remains a possibility, *and the Bulls are open to trading shooting guard Eric Piatkowski for a big man.*

If the Bulls do not trade Piatkowski, veteran swingman Adrian Griffin most likely will not return._


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=86213
> 
> 
> _The Bulls may not be finished adding big men.
> ...


Songaila=good
Googs=terrible
Piatkowski for a big man? Only if the big man is George Mikan, if you get my drift.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull24.html



_Though there had been talk that the Bulls also were interested in signing free agent *Tom Gugliotta, it appears the injury-plagued 35-year-old -- who made $2.7 million last season with the Atlanta Hawks -- is not headed to Chicago.* Still, the Bulls would like to add a player with Gugliotta's size (6-10, 240) and shooting ability as more frontcourt insurance._


hopefully skiles' mancrush on googs has subsided and we are able to swing a deal for darius.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=86213
> 
> 
> _The Bulls may not be finished adding big men.
> ...


Breaking news -- here's a shot taken this morning at the Berto Center of Pike and his agents about to plead with Pax not to trade him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Breaking news -- here's a shot taken this morning at the Berto Center of Pike and his agents about to plead with Pax not to trade him.



LOL. you know nobody, and i mean nobody, does that towel-wave karate chop cheer like the master...hi-YAHHHH!! i wonder if spongy still has that video. hilarious.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Songaila=good
> Googs=terrible
> Piatkowski for a big man? Only if the big man is George Mikan, if you get my drift.


Not so tanned, but rested and ready...










Reporting for duty


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull24.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My nomination for the best use of the word mancrush


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=86213
> 
> 
> _The Bulls may not be finished adding big men.
> ...


I found this most interesting:



> If the Bulls do not trade Piatkowski, veteran swingman Adrian Griffin most likely will not return.


Can't say I'm surprised, but it was the first of anything I read regarding Griffin since the PR statement by Paxson (we want to bring everyone back).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's our backup SF if Deng or Nocioni has to miss a few games?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Who's our backup SF if Deng or Nocioni has to miss a few games?


Kirk Hinrich. Duh.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Kirk Hinrich. Duh.


Hmph. I thought we would be seeing the Polish crossover.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doesn't make much sense to me unless they're totally sold that Basden is going to be a stud capable of playing (quality) big minutes as a rookie.

Still, not inviting back a team captain in order to keep a guy like Janero Pargo and Pike doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*WAITS for official word*


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Who's our backup SF if Deng or Nocioni has to miss a few games?




I'm guessing it's whoever fills Pargo's roster spot.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

If this is true, I think it's a great coup for The Home Team. As someone who was in college while Songaila was (albeit at different schools) I watched him pretty often live and on regional TV. I know he's improved his consistency alot and I think he will be a wonderful addition.


----------

